# Icons in SelectBox



## stonie_hype (24. Januar 2005)

Hi there,

habt ihr eine Idee wie ich Icons in eine SelectBox bekomme?
Gibt es da per JS oder CSS eine möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank.

stonie


----------



## Gumbo (24. Januar 2005)

Wenn du damit ein Optionsfeld meinst, dann ginge das mit der CSS-Eigenschaft background.


----------



## stonie_hype (28. Januar 2005)

Hi, ich mein sowas in der Art:






(Gimp-Fake)

GIbbet sowas?


----------



## Gumbo (28. Januar 2005)

Ob es soetwas gibt, weiß ich nicht. Jedeoch ist soetwas mit der CSS-Eigenschaft background möglich.


----------

